# PAY IT FORWARD at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 26, 2018

*PAY IT FORWARD​*





​
The Biblical phrase is, â€œyou reap what you sowâ€. The modern phrase is, â€œpay it forwardâ€. However you say it, doing the right thing is always the right thing to do. This truth was proven again this morning.






​
Several of the Bay Flats Lodge team were scouting for ducks and getting a little fun hunting in when a just barely visible arm waving in the distance caught their attention. Seven hunters had experienced what all boat owners have or will eventually have to deal with; a boat that wonâ€™t run. A break down back in the marsh left them stranded and hoping for help and the answer to their prayer was the Bay Flats Lodge team. One airboat could get another one out of the back country but a bay boat would be needed to get the out of service airboat to the dock. A phone call to Capt. Heath Boarchert who was out with his son for a day of fun fishing all it took. The Captâ€™s response was, where are they, what am I looking for and Iâ€™m on it. Shortly thereafter with the broken boat on a trailer, a good deal of coffee and some fresh tamales thrown in the rescued hunters expressed their thanks with a promise to come visit for a Redfish trip in the spring.






​
There is nothing more human than helping someone in need. Whether that need is a boat towed a meal shared or something else altogether, a good deed is itâ€™s own reward and the blessing will always be returned eventually.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - Nov 24th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Life lessons on the water today. â€œJust keep plugginâ€™ awayâ€! First time guests at the lodge, Justin brought his mom and his good friend George. Heavy morning fog along with absolutely no wind made for a long struggle, despite lots of moves and hundreds of casts. Seven and a half hours later, the guys had two trout and one redfish to show for their efforts. One last hail mary on the way in, and thirty minutes later they had all their reds, and added two more trout to the box. George caught his first ever keeper red at 29-1/2â€. Justin added two that were just under 28â€. You canâ€™t catch â€˜em if you donâ€™t keep castinâ€™! Way to keep grinding guys!






​
*SUNDAY - Nov 25th*
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - This morning we were met with no wind, fog, 50-degree temperatures, and thick cloud cover. Outfitted in our SIMMS waders, we went over the side of the boat at sunrise hoping for some early results, but that just wasnâ€™t happening this morning. The bite didnâ€™t turn â€œONâ€ until about 8:30am as we tossed some of Paul Brownâ€™s custom-pink softdine baits at active bait that was working in our immediate area. Lucky for us, we were able to land some really nice trout while the bait was working, for as soon as the bait stopped, so did the trout.






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - "Mother Nature" started off with light winds and light fog. At our first stop, the fog was down to less than 50' visibility, but by noon winds were blowing 25mph, or more. These guys still managed a nice box with the 3 in this photo taking top honors. These guys grinded it out till the end - a lot of laughs and cutting up with these two today!






​
*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.






*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Best fishing lodge I have ever been to! - *Karl K. 11/21/18*

Very good food, and very good experience! - *Jose U. 11/20/18*

Thanks to Randy and the kitchen staff! The appetizers are a great touch! - *David G. 11/19/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Much cooler. High 58F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 63F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mainly cloudy. High around 70F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Cloudy skies. High 69F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 59F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
The offshore flow with the gale force gusts will be around mid morning Monday, with winds and seas gradually subsiding Monday afternoon and Monday night, as high pressure moves into South Texas and diminishes the pressure gradient. Weak to moderate onshore flow returns by Wednesday as the ridge shifts east of the area. Rain chances return late in the week as an upper disturbance moves into the western Gulf. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 68.0 degrees
Seadrift 64.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 61.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Captain Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Corky Time*

Thanks
Capt. Chris


----------

